# Senior World



## Knightofalbion (Oct 2, 2012)

UN warns on rapidly ageing populations

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-19784509


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 3, 2012)

In a perfect world, the elderly would be respected and secure in their old age.


----------



## R. Paradon (Oct 25, 2012)

SeaBreeze said:


> In a perfect world, the elderly would be respected and secure in their old age.



Hi SeaBreeze!  That would be a perfect world for sure!  As mentioned in my intro, I have been retired in Thailand and I can not believe the difference of attitude toward us older people!  Because of my age it seems as if everybody wants to take care of me and make sure that I am OK!  For example when I am visiting old ruins in the north and there are many steps to climb some teenager will always take my arm and make sure I get to the top in one piece!  I am in good shape, but since I am old it happens!  Even at the small complex where I live I have a habit of going out in the garden every morning and have a cup of coffee.  If I am not seen somebody will knock on my door and say, "Papa, you ok?"  Even the old ladies (some of which are older than me) will come by every so often with a plate of fruit or food for me.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 25, 2012)

How nice, that's a rarity in the USA. If some teenagers tried to take my arm to help me up a flight of stairs, I'd think they were trying to rob me, LOL!


----------



## Patnono (Mar 20, 2018)

I agree, I could use some help from my oldest daughter. She has 2 spare bedrooms she's not going to have children. I'm looking to move I can't afford my apartment much longer. 
In her eyes I could have been a better parent. I believe I was a good parent. 
There is no perfect parent. I can't take back the past.


----------



## Vega_Lyra (Mar 20, 2018)

R. Paradon said:


> Hi SeaBreeze!  That would be a perfect world for sure!  As mentioned in my intro, I have been retired in Thailand and I can not believe the difference of attitude toward us older people!  Because of my age it seems as if everybody wants to take care of me and make sure that I am OK!  For example when I am visiting old ruins in the north and there are many steps to climb some teenager will always take my arm and make sure I get to the top in one piece!  I am in good shape, but since I am old it happens!  Even at the small complex where I live I have a habit of going out in the garden every morning and have a cup of coffee.  If I am not seen somebody will knock on my door and say, "Papa, you ok?"  Even the old ladies (some of which are older than me) will come by every so often with a plate of fruit or food for me.



We seem to live on different planets........


----------



## Patnono (Mar 20, 2018)

Lol that's so true, I have a friend who's retired her family treats her like a queen.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 20, 2018)

Patnono said:


> I agree, I could use some help from my oldest daughter. She has 2 spare bedrooms she's not going to have children. I'm looking to move I can't afford my apartment much longer.
> In her eyes I could have been a better parent. I believe I was a good parent.
> There is no perfect parent. I can't take back the past.



That's for sure, you cannot make the past any different, either in action or in another person's mind. if that's the reason your daughter won't allow you to live with her knowing you are going to be homeless, that's heartbreaking for you.

Most of us as mothers did our best with what we had, there was no instruction manuals, so we did what we  could for them

I do hope you manage to find somewhere to live that's safe and affordable for you, it must be extremely upsetting to find yourself in this position as a senior.


----------



## Patnono (Mar 20, 2018)

Yeah, she called me one day and just went off on me. She turned her future mother inlaw against me before I even met her. She didn't even acknowledge me when we met?  I thought she was rude. Then figured that my daughter had talked about me before hand. 
I believe I know the real reason she has been distance from me. For several years it was just her n I .  I remarried and had 2 more kids. She sometimes sends me text about songs that remind her of when it was just us. 

Lately she has been making an effort to spend time with me. But we're not there yet. Hopefully before it's too late. I am getting older and have health issues. That happened to me n my mom, she resented me being born, was jealous of me. Things did get better. Now she's almost 90 and has dementia.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Mar 20, 2018)

Well, my daughter and I are totally estranged from each other and that hasn't bothered me much. We did get in-touch with each other a few years ago and that was nice, but didn't last long. She's had legal problems with her mom and I stayed out of the entire mess. I've been happily married for 17 years now and do think about her at times, but have my own life to take care of. 

Sometimes things work out between a parent and the child, sometimes not.


----------



## ancient mariner (Apr 21, 2018)

Every time I see drumsticks I think of Kentucky Fried Chicken...I think I'm hungry.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 21, 2018)

ancient mariner said:


> Every time I see drumsticks I think of Kentucky Fried Chicken...I think I'm hungry.


This is on subject?


----------



## jujube (Apr 21, 2018)

SENIOR WORLD?  

Sounds like a great new theme park.....just for seniors.

No sticky little ankle-biters running around and knocking old folks down.  Nobody walking around with their pants hanging down to their knees and their BVD's showing.  Huh-uh.  Respect.will.be.shown.   

Instead of the $120 it costs to get into a Disney park these days, there will be senior discounts.  You can have an Extra-Early-Bird Special and come at 6:00 a.m but you have to be out by 10 a.m.  Or you could get in after 4 but you'd have to leave before dark.  There would be 2-for-1's on third Tuesdays.  

Restaurants would sell soft foods that are easily-gummed and low on salt, fat, and spices.  

Lots of restrooms.  Lots.  I mean lots. 

Instead of rides that spin you around and turn you upside down, you'd have something like The Barcalounger Ride.  You ride through the dark in a comfy chair, in total silence, air temperature perfect....not too high, not too low....while mechanical hands massage your bunions.  

There won't be any of that whipper-snapper music playing, no sirree.  There will only be music from the times when music was music, dammit, and the words made sense and none of that rap stuff and no dirty words, either. 

There will be a medical center in the park with doctors and nurses dressed like cartoon characters.  I mean, if you're going to have a heart attack, you should at least have some FUN. 

Best yet, you can't get guilted into taking all seven of your grandchildren there for a "excellent bonding experience".


----------



## ancient mariner (Apr 22, 2018)

where do I buy my ticket?  what's the matter AZJim get lost?


----------



## jujube (Apr 22, 2018)

ancient mariner said:


> where do i buy my ticket?  What's the matter azjim get lost?



yay!  Road trip!


----------

